# are sleeping and eating "norms" based on adjusted age too?



## mommy0629

Meaning do we still start solids at 6 months old or adjusted 6 months? Do preemies tend to take long to STTN etc.?

Lo is starting to stay awake more during the day but still isn't on anything even close to resembling a routine or schedual. By 2 months old my ds fell into a schedual that was super predictable and easy to follow, but lo has me exhasted still lol.

Anyone want to share their experience? It _almost_ still feels like she's a newborn as far as eating and sleeping and just wondering if that's normal since her adjusted age is only about 2 weeks.

Thanks:flower:


----------



## meant2bamummy

My lady birds were born at 32+6. They were my first, so I did not have anything to compare them to. They started sleeping through the night when they were 3 months old (actual). Mind you, that was shortlived. That lovely sleep regression hit. Now we sleep through the night again, most of the time. I should say that when they did get up after 3 months, most times they were easily soothed with a pacifier or re-swaddle! My girls also slept A LOT until they were about 4 or 5 months. By a lot, I am not exaggerating. They might have been up a total of 2 hrs during the day. Now they still need their sleep. I find they are really cranky if they are up for more than an hour and a half!

I was told to start them solids at 6 months. In Ontario, anyway, they do not adjust for eating solids. Both of my girls did really well. Started with rice cereal, then oatmeal, and now we are on veggie and fruit purees. 

Congrats, btw!!!


----------



## AP

Here in the UK we are advised between 5-7 actual age, not adjusted

As for sleep all babies, preterm or not, are different. The sleep regressions (look up the Wonder Weeks on google) are based on age from due dates, but can be a bit off when it comes to preemies, i know none of it was relevant for our 27 weeker


----------



## dizz

We've actually hit sleep regressions bang on target - for actual age... 4 months was meh, 6 months was berlummin' awful for a good week or two!


----------



## mommy0629

meant2bamummy said:


> My lady birds were born at 32+6. They were my first, so I did not have anything to compare them to. They started sleeping through the night when they were 3 months old (actual). Mind you, that was shortlived. That lovely sleep regression hit. Now we sleep through the night again, most of the time. I should say that when they did get up after 3 months, most times they were easily soothed with a pacifier or re-swaddle! My girls also slept A LOT until they were about 4 or 5 months. By a lot, I am not exaggerating. They might have been up a total of 2 hrs during the day. Now they still need their sleep. I find they are really cranky if they are up for more than an hour and a half!
> 
> I was told to start them solids at 6 months. In Ontario, anyway, they do not adjust for eating solids. Both of my girls did really well. Started with rice cereal, then oatmeal, and now we are on veggie and fruit purees.
> 
> Congrats, btw!!!

Thanks! Leah's the same way still with sleeping a lot. She'll be wide awake and checking things out for about an hour and a half two different times during the day and sleeps the rest. I can tell she's starting to _want_ to be awake more and fights sleep sometimes (keeps fighting to open her eyes as she's falling asleep) but like you said, she gets really cranky and fussy it she's wake too long and then it's really hard to get to to sleep. she still gets up every 3 hours at night to eat and her sleeping and eating during the day has gotten kinda crazy but I'm just going with the flow and following her lead. Hoping she'll settle into a more regular routine soon. Mommy's getting a little :wacko: :haha:


----------

